# sog blade light folder knife



## FrancoMo (Nov 8, 2012)

Anybody tried one of these? What ya think if so ?

http://sogknives.com/store/BLT50-N.html


----------



## FrancoMo (Nov 12, 2012)

Nobody?


----------

